# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përse ju dua!

## DI_ANA

Po  e hap kete teme romance ne te cilen dua qe secili te shprehet perse i do njerezit e zemres dhe te thote se cfare i shtyn qe ti doje!
Perse duam?

Po filloj une e para.....

Ju dua,ju......sepse jeni brezi im,e ardhmja ime,sepse jeni njerez te gjeneracionit tim,ju dua sepse jeni te afert ne shpirtin tim.
Pa ekzistencen e dashurise,nuk mundem dot tju dua....nuk do te me ishit kaq simpatike!

Ju dua,ju...sepse jeni te mrekullueshem,sepse jeni te urte dhe paqesor,sepse veproni mire.....sepse.....sepse.....

Ju dua,ju....sepse jeni te vuajtur.Neqoftese nuk do ishit,nuk do te shqetesohesha per ju dhe te mbaja brengen tuaj.Kur te mos jini me te tille,do tju harroj!!!!

Ju dua,ju....sepse mendoni si une,doni cfare dua,dashuroni cfare dashuroj,sepse ka midis nesh gjithe kete harmoni,sepse ka midis nesh shume komplicitet!

Ju dua,ju...sepse te dua me jep kenaqesi....

Dhe ty....te desha dhe te dua ty...ty vetem...sepse nuk mund te ndaloj ndjenjen,sado vetem fakti qe te dua me jep dhimbje!!

Ju desha pa ju njohur,pa ju shikuar,pa dashur,pa interesa,me pasterti.......ju desha.....pa mundur......ju dua sepse duhet te duash........


Pershendetje dhe respekte per te gjithe!!!

----------


## shefqeti11

Perse te dua dhe ju dua ju qe me rrethoni!?

Po te pyesje zemren time do gjeje pergjigjen e duhur, me fjal nuk mundem ta shpreh  dhe aq mire arsyen perse....

Po te hyje pak me thell zemres time dhe te depertoje ne shpirt, ateher do gjeje burimin e pergjigjes se dashuris qe kam ndaj teje/jush.

Pa ty nuk do mundja te egzistoja, pa ty nuk do kishte kuptim asgje ne kete jet....eshte vetem nje nga arsyet qe të dua.

Sa shume do doja te thoja, po kam frik se mos ndonje nga fjalet e mia te lendonte ....
Ta le pa shprehur dashurin time me fjal ndaj teje/jush, prap kam frik se mos te humbas!
Nuk di si te veproj....

Kur ti degjon nje ze thelle ne hapesir te pershperij....dije se jam une qe te dua....

Me ler ta them vetem me nje fjal dhe te lutem kuptoji te gjitha ato c'ka dua te them....

Të Dua....





Shefqet romantiku.

----------


## Michaela

I dua se me kane bo koken...i dua se jan gjaku im....i dua se me japin ngrohtesin qe meritoj....i dua se me bejne te jem e vecant....i dua se sillen shume mire edhe kuptohem shume mire me ta.....nuk ka fjale me te pershkruaj perse i dua..

Di_Ana..me mahnit me keto tema qe hap urime yllo

----------


## idushe_

TE DUA me shume se cdo gje ne bote, TE DUA per parajsen qe me dhuron kur jemi te dy, TE DUA per lumturine qe percjell ne shpirtin tim, TE DUA sepse vetem ti me jep force te jetoj, TE DUA sepse ti me ben te ndihem ne qiellin e shtate, TE DUA me gjithe forcen e shpirtit/mendjes/trupit tim, TE DUA ne cdo sekonde te jetes sime, TE DUA sepse je engjelli im mbrojtes…, TE DUA sepse ti je arsyeja qe Zoti me solli ne kete bote,TE DUA sepse cdo dite me ben te perjetoj ate qe te tjeret vetem e enderrojne,

----------


## juniku

tema qe ke hapur eshte shume interesante.ne kohen qe kalojme neve brezi jone dashuria eshte nje gje e zbehur ,eshte nje klithme qe kerkon te ekzistoje .nuk e dime a do tia arrije qellimit apo do te dali nga fjalori modern dhe brezat e ardhshem do tia gjejne kuptimin vetem ne fjalorin e shqipes se lashte???????????

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Ju dua se jeni gjithcka per mua.........Ju dua se pa ju te jetoj nuk dua........ju dua se pa ju nuk kam arsye per te jetuar.........Ju dua se ju me dhate jeten.........Ju dua se pa ju do mbetesha vetem.........Ju dua se pa ju do me mbyste terri e vetmia............Ju dua se nje jete kam...........Ju dua sepse..................................Thjesht fare........Ju dua per gjithcka qe me keni dhuruar.................

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ju dua ju,njerezit e mi...ju dua per faktin se kemi kaluar kaq e kaq gjera bashke..
Ju dua sepse me duheni...ju dua sepse ju duhem...na duhet njeri tjetri...na duhet prania e njeriut....te jetosh ne vetmi, do te thote te mekatosh ndaj vetes...te jetosh ne vetmi, do te thote te mos e duash veten...te jetosh ne vetmi, do te thote te mos jetosh....prandaj ju dua"...te mire a te keqinj qofshi ju,o njerez qe me rrethoni....une ju dua"

Ahh...te dua ty!...te dua e dashur sepse me ben te ndihem......mire....mire me boten qe me rrethon.....mire me veshtiresine....mire me endrrat qe me fal...mire me
ndjenjen fluturake te lumturise,qe per nje moment,duket sikur ka ndalur ne zemren time per te bere aty folene e perjetshme...me ben te ndihem mire me veten time....te dua sepse me ke falur kaq shume dashuri...kaq shume endrra...
kaq shume jete"..te dua sepse je e vetmja qe me dhuron ndjenjat e tua pa kerkuar asgje ne kembim....je e vetmja qe me ke bere te kuptoj se, c'do te thote te dashurosh pa kushte....c'do te thote dashuri e paster...

----------


## Iliron_Eagle

> Ju dua se jeni gjithcka per mua.........Ju dua se pa ju te jetoj nuk dua........ju dua se pa ju nuk kam arsye per te jetuar.........Ju dua se ju me dhate jeten.........Ju dua se pa ju do mbetesha vetem.........Ju dua se pa ju do me mbyste terri e vetmia............Ju dua se nje jete kam...........Ju dua sepse..................................Thjesht fare........Ju dua per gjithcka qe me keni dhuruar.................


Ju dua edhe unë,që n'mes shkretirës ma bëtë një lum,ju dua pse s'gjeta zemrën tjetër kund,kerkoja zemrën time t'humbur o hajdut,...lol  :Lulja3:   :perqeshje:  pse ma vodhet mua,ju dua shumë ngase ather kur unë pata nevoj ma gjetet zemrën time,ju dua ngase thjesht dua qe ju dhe unë te duam bashk njeri tjetrin sepse ju dua që t'më doni mua për t'ju dashur juve që doni mê tepër se unë që do t'ju dua më tepër se ju!fffffffffffffffffff su lodha fare duke ju dashur aq shumë.. . . .. . :xhemla:  



Love i'ts my religion,don't touch it!

----------


## DI_ANA

> tema qe ke hapur eshte shume interesante.ne kohen qe kalojme neve brezi jone dashuria eshte nje gje e zbehur ,eshte nje klithme qe kerkon te ekzistoje .nuk e dime a do tia arrije qellimit apo do te dali nga fjalori modern dhe brezat e ardhshem do tia gjejne kuptimin vetem ne fjalorin e shqipes se lashte???????????


Ndonjehere dhe dicka te harruar ne nje qoshe,ose te zbehur...dhe ate nje dite mund ta besh qe te fitoje shkelqimin e pare!.

respekte

----------


## Iliron_Eagle

> Ndonjehere dhe dicka te harruar ne nje qoshe,ose te zbehur...dhe ate nje dite mund ta besh qe te fitoje shkelqimin e pare!.
> 
> respekte


-Një lule,nuk i duhet më tepër se t'i hapet roleta e dritarës,dhe pakëz ujë kohë pas kohe,nga dora e shenjtë me uj burimi!. . .


Ju dua edhe më shumë. . . . . .... :xhemla:

----------


## DI_ANA

Ju dua ju sepse jeni yjet e dashurise........
Ju dua sepse jeni lindur per tu dashur....
Ju dua sepse ju me tregoni rrugen e zgjidhjes dhe shpetimit....
Ju dua sepse te duash ka vlere per mua...
Ju dua sepse jam mesuar qe te dua....
Ju dua se me doni....
Ju dua sepse ne kete jete po mos duash do te thote te jesh i vdekur....
Ju dua ju te gjalle sepse i jepni kuptim dhe gjalleri kesaj bote,dhe ju dua ju te vdekur sepse kini lene pas shenjen e ekzistences suaj...
Ju dua ju njerez se pa ju planeti yne do ishte bosh....
Ju dua sepse po te mos ishit ju nuk do kisha mundsine te njihja dashurine....
Ju dua ju zogj qe kendoni dhe ciceroni....
Ju dua ju shqiponja qe fluturoni kaq larg....sa do te desha te isha mikja juaj....
Ju dua ju lule sepse aq bukur kundermoni...............aq bukur lulezoni..
Dua...dua....detin dhe oqeanet....dua shkretetiren.....reren e lagur....reren e nxehte.....shiun,eren,stuhine,boren,.....te gjitha i dua....
Sa shume gjera qe dua...............!!!

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

*Nuk duam ne te duam....do dashuria te dashuroje...*

----------


## DI_ANA

E dua vendin ku kam lindur sepse kam lene nje shenje......
E dua origjinen time sepse ajo pushton nje pjese te historise sime...
E dua veren sepse eshte e nxehte.....
E dua detin sepse eshte ngjyre qielli dhe i paster....
E dua qiellin sepse eshte pafund.............
E dua jeten sepse eshte nje shance....
E dua jeten sepse eshte enderr....
E dua jeten sepse eshte e cmuar....
E dua jeten sepse eshte nje mister....
E dua jeten sepse eshte vuajtje dhe gezim....
E dua jeten sepse eshte lufte....
E dua jeten sepse eshte nje aventure.....
E dua jeten sepse eshte lumturi....
E dua boten dhe njerezit.....sepse dua jeten!

----------


## BaBa

> E dua vendin ku kam lindur sepse kam lene nje shenje......
> E dua origjinen time sepse ajo pushton nje pjese te historise sime...
> E dua veren sepse eshte e nxehte.....
> E dua detin sepse eshte ngjyre qielli dhe i paster....
> E dua qiellin sepse eshte pafund.............
> E dua jeten sepse eshte nje shance....
> E dua jeten sepse eshte enderr....
> E dua jeten sepse eshte e cmuar....
> E dua jeten sepse eshte nje mister....
> ...


bukur bukur hallall diana  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: po ke harru me kryesoren ec se ska gja se po e thot Baba  :ngerdheshje: 

E Dua Vdekjen se nje her te vjen ne jete shanci me vdek  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Nuk e di pse ju dua, nuk kam ndonje arsye te vecante, thjeshte ju dua.
Nuk mundohem te gjeje tiparet qe me bejne te dua dike. I dua pa veqori.

----------


## e panjohura

Ju dua edhe kur ju me doni
Ju dua edhe kur me mua nuk pajtoni
Ju dua kur me kritikoni
Ju dua edhe ateher kur nuk me kuptoni
Ju dua qe me ndihmoni
Ju dua kur me mua perjetoni
Ju dua ju dua edhe nese ju nuk me doni

e panjohura

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ju dua edhe kur ju me doni
> Ju dua edhe kur me mua nuk pajtoni
> Ju dua kur me kritikoni
> Ju dua edhe ateher kur nuk me kuptoni
> Ju dua qe me ndihmoni
> Ju dua kur me mua perjetoni
> Ju dua ju dua edhe nese ju nuk me doni
> 
> e panjohura



Per ty e panjohura...

Te dua se je fitimtare,
te dua se je luftetare,
te dua se ke zemer bujare,
te dua sepse je ...imja keshilltare!

respekte per ty :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> Per ty e panjohura...
> 
> Te dua se je fitimtare,
> te dua se je luftetare,
> te dua se ke zemer bujare,
> te dua sepse je ...imja keshilltare!
> 
> respekte per ty


             DI_ANA

Me ndihmon me fjalet e TUA
Per ate shum te dua
Me quan luftetare
Ani qe nuk jam
Me quan bujare
Bujarin ne shpirt e kam
Pse me quan keshilltare???
Kete nuk meritoj
Me kete vuajtje timen
Te gjitheve ju trazoj

e panjohura

----------


## DI_ANA

luftetare....

Vuajtja eshte njerezore,jeta eshte e tille,
beso te e ardhmja..do te jete e mire..
beso te vetevetja,e forte luftetare,
mesoj dhe une nga ty....je imja keshilltare!

Qe te gjithe te duan dhe vleresojne,
me vuajtjet tona qe te gjithe mesojme,
shpirti i trazuar kurre nuk te vret...
zemra dashuruar fjale zemre flet...

respekte

----------


## e panjohura

Me duket qe kto vargje 
     si shkruan dora e femres
     Por kto i pranoj 
     si shkrime te zemres 

     e panjohura

----------

